# Most affordable phone for rideshare?



## jensondriver (Nov 3, 2018)

Looking for current advice on the most affordable phone that is compatible for both Uber and Lyft. I'll ONLY be using this phone for rideshare related activities.

By most affordable, I mean a phone that meets the minimum spec requirements for both rideshare apps and is well enough equipped to remain compatible and useable for at least two years.

I don't necessarily have a preference for a particular manufacturer or OS, although I assume phones running Android will be more affordable than Apple. I'm even open to the idea of used/refurbished if that means a significant savings.


Not sure if it matters but I'll probably be using T-Mobile as my carrier.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I used the ZTE Max Pro for a while. About $99. Gigantic screen size and run both apps with no issues.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I use a Nexus 6 as my primary phone. Love it.

Also about $100 off eBay.

And if you learn how to unlock its bootloader, you can run Android Oreo or Android Pie. Hella development community still for the Nexus 6.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

The ZTE max Pro seems stuck on android 6 which Uber says will not work with the last few versions of the software. I had to get an updated phone to version 7... so the ZTE may not be a good choice.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wraiththe said:


> The ZTE max Pro seems stuck on android 6 which Uber says will not work with the last few versions of the software. I had to get an updated phone to version 7... so the ZTE may not be a good choice.


I'm using Android 4.4.4 Kit Kat.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

I would like to see that. I juat had my phone swapped out for the same. A note 5... running android ver 7. First ride on 485 the location got stuck near 77 and tryon. Had to force stop the app and rwstart to pick up the corret location. It is really pissing me off. Makes me hate driving more. It is pathetic.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

The LG Stylo 4 is working well for me - I seem to be having no more/no less issues than anyone else in Vegas.

You can get it free from Metro or Boost.

Don't want to be on discount providers like Metro or Boost for some reason?

Sign up with them for a month and then switch to T-Mobile or Sprint respectively.

Same towers and quality, just better customer service.

Cricket has good deals as well sometimes but it's ATT and ATT is a dead zone where I live.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Cricket Motorola E5 Supra was like $129 with discount. This phone works perfectly fine and its got a 6in screen. Do yourself a favor though do not load it up with a punch of videos, photos, apps just keep it simple it works super fast if it's not bogged down with a lot since it's not big on storage space. Phone never locks up or reboots always works really smooth like I said until you load it up on apps then it slows down.



KenLV said:


> The LG Stylo 4 is working well for me - I seem to be having no more/no less issues than anyone else in Vegas.
> 
> You can get it free from Metro or Boost.
> 
> ...


I thought about getting the Stylo 4 the only issue I have is LG has ruined my faith in them when it comes to phones maybe this will convince me to try them again. The first LG I ever had the charge ports were so week they would snap or bend. LG Stylo 2 the GPS antenna on these phones would fail so you couldn't use one for Uber etc.. My 3rd LG I tried from T-Mobile was around $400 I believe the V10 phone was solid ran fast, awesome performance then started freezing, slowing down rebooting some tech guys say they had issues with the motherboard getting hot so I legit took the phone opened it up added some heat sink paste it seemed to help for a few days then it came up again the issue. I don't know maybe bad luck or work in motion but you can see how I would have such a iffy feeling with them. It sucks because they make really good nice feeling phones, the screen quality is perfect etc..


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

I have been useing the LG Stylo 4 for about 2 months. So far no problems and the screen is awesome.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

tryingforthat5star said:


> I thought about getting the Stylo 4 the only issue I have is LG has ruined my faith in them when it comes to phones maybe this will convince me to try them again. The first LG I ever had the charge ports were so week they would snap or bend. LG Stylo 2 the GPS antenna on these phones would fail so you couldn't use one for Uber etc.


Exactly same issue with the Stylo 2 and the awful gps issue caused me to have to bail on that phone as well. Otherwise, I loved that cheap little phone.

I've been on the Stylo 4 Plus (3gigs of memory instead of 2) for a month and love it. Aside from the lower quality speaker, it is a solid cheap phone. Huge screen, quick unlock with rear fingerprint scanner, fun stylo pen and fast enough for me. Considering I got it for under $150 and have heard of deals even better than that, it is a great bang for your buck phone.

It is funny to me that the battery isn't removable anymore because they do not expect people to keep these phones longer than the battery's useable life... Just how it is mixed with the whole planned obsolescence. The Stylo 5 will be out in a few months apparently so maybe wait and see.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

https://www.cnet.com/news/galaxy-fo...st-exciting-phone-weve-seen-in-years-folding/


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

lg g5 is a good phone


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

If using Tmobike, may as well go with metro. Same network, cheaper plans and they give you a phone to use!

Sorry...... TMobile, not Tmobike! Lol


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> lg g5 is a good phone


That's what I have. Works fine. Saw it come in at number two on a recommended list a while back. Has no problem running Pandora behind everything else you want open for ?ing.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Coyotex said:


> If using Tmobike, may as well go with metro. Same network, cheaper plans and they give you a phone to use!
> 
> Sorry...... TMobile, not Tmobike! Lol


Same with ATT / cricket, and Sprint/ boost.

Why pay more for less?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

A Moto X4 is about $150-$170 completely unlocked. It works great here.


----------

